# Fishing Thurs. 7/17/08



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

Anyone want to go fishing?? I have the boat,all you need is A fishin pole and to know where the fish are....LOL

Clark


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

Having to work at work sucks, I didn't see this till now


----------

